# Profinet-Diagnose



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2019)

Hallo Kollegen.

Gibt es eine Software-Lösung um Profinet-Netze zu analysieren und um defekte Teilnehmer zu erkennen ? Ich stelle mir so etwas wie den Hardware-Manager vor allerdings als Stand-Alone-Produkt.


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2019)

Hi,

eventuell Proneta?
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...kommunikation/profinet/portfolio/proneta.html

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2019)

Wir nutzen dafür ein Gerät von Indusol: https://www.indu-sol.com/produkte/profinet/diagnose/profinet-inspektorr-nt/
Kein Schnäppchen, aber damit bekommt man eine Menge Informationen.

Da kommt jemand ins Haus, zeigt dir das an einer realen Anlage, bei Kauf gibts auch eine Schulung bzw. es gibt auch Seminare.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eventuell Proneta?
> https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...kommunikation/profinet/portfolio/proneta.html
> ...




Ich hab bisher nur die kostenlose Version getestet. Da geht nicht soviel. Hast du die kostenpflichtige schon mal getestet ?


----------



## ChristophD (12 November 2019)

Hi,

was meinst du mit "geht nicht soviel" ?
Du kannst in der Kostenlosen Version sogar eine Topologie Analyse basierend auf Projektdaten machen um zu sehen ob die gefunden Geräte mit passen wie projektiert.

Was genau fehlt dir?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2019)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was meinst du mit "geht nicht soviel" ?
> Du kannst in der Kostenlosen Version sogar eine Topologie Analyse basierend auf Projektdaten machen um zu sehen ob die gefunden Geräte mit passen wie projektiert.
> ...



Ich kann die Topologie einlesen. Das stimmt. Kann ich auch erkennen ob ein Teilnehmer eine Störung hat ? Das habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## marlob (13 November 2019)

Wir hatten letztens einen Workshop von Helmholz. Da haben sie ihr PROFINET Network Analysis Tool vorgestellt. Das sah ganz brauchbar aus. Ausserhalb dieses Workshops habe ich es aber noch nicht eingesetzt.
Das gibts als reine Softwarelösung, aber auch mit Hardware


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich kann die Topologie einlesen. Das stimmt. Kann ich auch erkennen ob ein Teilnehmer eine Störung hat ? Das habe ich bisher nicht gefunden.




Also es geht : es ist möglich die aktuelle Topologie mit einer gespeicherten zu vergleichen. Fehlende Teilnehmer werden dann dargestellt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 November 2019)

marlob schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztens einen Workshop von Helmholz. Da haben sie ihr PROFINET Network Analysis Tool vorgestellt. Das sah ganz brauchbar aus. Ausserhalb dieses Workshops habe ich es aber noch nicht eingesetzt.
> Das gibts als reine Softwarelösung, aber auch mit Hardware




Das scheint ja so neu zu sein das es noch nicht mal auf der Homepage erwähnt wird


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (14 November 2019)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,  Hallo zusammen,

Wir sind eine Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbus und Netzwerken seit 22 Jahren beschäftigen, und kennen die Fallstricke nur zu gut.
Das sah ganz brauchbar aus, ist leider keine Aussage, auch nicht, dass man viel Informationen bekommt.  Wenn Ihr den falschen Effekten nachrennt so findet Ihr nicht die eigentlichen Ursachen.
Wir haben 4 Jahre gebracht um dahinter zu kommen wo Telegramme verloren gehen können.  Wir können Ihnen zu jedem Analyse Tool etwas sagen. Ob es der Bany, der NetAnalyser, PN Inspektor, TH Link, Proneta, Netilities, Atlas, Herakles, usw ist.  Wir benützen im Feld *alle*, und ich kann nur jedem dringend ans Herz legen sich mit uns zu unterhalten, bevor er eine Bestellung auslöst, damit man die Wünsche mit der Technik abgleichen kann. Dieser Anruf könnte einen Fehlkauf, oder Ärger möglicherweise verhindern.  Ich weiß Ihr werdet es nicht tun. 
Sie können sich ja auch folgenden Link mal durchlesen: https://www.sps-forum.de/feldbusse/95310-profinet-abnahme.html?highlight=reini 
Da wird sichtbar, wenn man sich nicht auskennt was es für einen Aufwand es bedeutet die Fehlentscheidungen wieder zu korrigieren und am Schluss zu einem vernünftigen Ergebnis zu kommen. Ich denke, das hat am Schluss mehr gekostet als der Bestellwert, und ohne fremde Hilfe wäre dass schöne Tool womöglich auf dem Schrott gelandet.  Also seid vorsichtig. Wichtig ist, die Schwachstellen zu kennen, damit Du diese umgehen kannst.

https://i-v-g.de/

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------

